# A new set of lights in our V160 (Era 3 - German)



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

Coming soon :thumbsup:, a video about our old V160 having a net set of lights and settings…….

Curious? 




With english subtitles…….


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Here is my video about the conversion of our lights in our V160






We have learned a lot, for us a successful mission. Working with direct LEDs gives a lot of light and requires low currents, so the influence can be seen in different switch positions. Not annoying for us, but something to keep in mind in the future. In short, one learns by doing

The Wiring Diagram:
https://pvlmodelspoorenglish.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/wiring-digram-lights-v160.jpg

The BasePrint layout:
https://pvlmodelspoorenglish.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/base-print-body.jpg

The ConnectorPrint layout:
https://pvlmodelspoorenglish.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/connector-frame-v160.jpg


----------

